# No Contact Picture Displayed When Dialing Contact Or Sms



## Balber (Aug 2, 2011)

I noticed something the other day and have tried to figure it out but I cannot. I have my Facebook contacts set to "sync with existing contacts" which are my Google contacts. It displays the proper Facebook picture in the contact field but not in the messaging app nor when I make a phone call. The only time a picture for the contact comes up is if they have a picture tied to their Google account. I tested against my friends factory Charge and when he dials a phone number the contacts image comes up, and also when he messages it comes up with the image from Facebook which is synced the same way.

So I installed Handcent and also GoSMSPro and when I send messages from there, the contacts picture displays correctly, like they should with the synced Facebook picture. I'm really wanting to see if I can get this issue resolved though, because I like the speed of the sms app that comes with the phone and would like to have the dialer issue resolved as well. Any insight? Thanks guys


----------

